# Ferrari F1 360 : 45 hour correction detail



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Mild correction detail to include the roof re-colouring with protection reapplied, also various parts to include the door shuts repainted along with the hubs and calipers tidying up.
A full interior detail was also undertaking with protection applied using the c.quartz range of products, also included in this detail was a full engine bay detail.
The paint correction consisted of a three stage machine polish to remove defects and swirling to provide the paintwork with an ultra slick glossy finish protected with CQuartz Finest.

First off the car underwent the normal wash regime to include a full decontamination prior to any work commencing,the car was then dried off and left to sit over night before the roof re-colouring started.




























Once the roof was complete it was onto the brake and Hub work for some tidying up





































Once the caliper work was complete various hinges and door shut paintwork was undertaken. not the best pictures here as I have noticed the Iphone lens was obviously dirty.





































A few other areas where dealt with which unfortunately I forgot to take the finished pictures of :wall:



















After all paintwork was complete I moved onto the engine detail.










The following pictures show the car during and after the machine work but prior to the protection stages once the car had been refoamed and washed.














































Other areas where also dealt with prior to the protection stages including the step plates and full interior detail and protection.























































Wheels where sealed with Dlux.



















And onto the finished pictures, the car was protected in CQuartz Finest Ceramic protection after the clients key was refurbished.





































Completed photos below.








































































































































Thanks for looking

ATB
Andy​


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Pretty much speechless! Not just a stunning car but a superb job, great attention to detail


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

Superd job just out of interest what steamer do you use


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

What a beauty!!!!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

That s a great job on the Ferrari mate .

Can you tell what s the paint used &/or process on the rotors please .

That whole job done looks better than new !


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Another Fantastic job.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Beautiful car looking super now


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

What did you use on the metal Ferrari plates? Looking good!


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Jaw dropping job, car is awesome :argie:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Brilliant job, left that Ferrari like new.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Fantastic job! Surprised you painted the face of the hub though.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good job:thumb:

What did you use on the sill plates out of curiosity?


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks brilliant, what a machine


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

sprocketser said:


> That s a great job on the Ferrari mate .
> 
> Can you tell what s the paint used &/or process on the rotors please .
> 
> That whole job done looks better than new !


Etch primer and heat resistant silver paint was used on the hubs, thanks for the comment.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

squiretolley said:


> Fantastic job! Surprised you painted the face of the hub though.


Why do half a job


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Summit Detailing said:


> Good job:thumb:
> 
> What did you use on the sill plates out of curiosity?


Mothers Ali polish:thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

That's incredible! Great work Andy


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's an excellent job.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning work Andy, and equally stunning attention to detail.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

That red paint glows.


----------

